# yabbies...where can I get them in Canberra????



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi guys, me again.

just wondering where would the best locations be to catch some yabbies? I am thinking of fishing them as bait for the reddies at LBG. Also has anyone been out and landed some reddies yet? The temp is heating up good this week so I would imagine they are coming soon 

That being said should I just wait until Grandpop writes a post on how many reddies he has caught and then go the next day??!!!!!

Cheers for any info


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

I grew up in that part of the world n nearly all the farm dams were chockas....ponds ectcetra...used to get a lot of shrimp maround l.ginninderra & creeks there


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

As Gee said, don't waste good yabbies on Redfin. Golden's however ....

I think Tiny (fishing store in Queanbeyan) sells them. I also remember Rob Pax catching them in a river with his kids and then using them under balloons to catch Golden's from the GG's residence. I think I remember the location where he caught the yabbies, but I'm not sure I should publish that on the forum. I'll send a PM.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Go to any pond anywhere in Canberra. Extra points for a farm dam that has more fish. Last time I went yabbying it was in the one's below black mountain on caswell drive. Heaps of them in there.

But yeah, your chances on a Golden will increase dramatically.


----------



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

So if I catch these little suckers and put them on a balloon rig at this time of month will I catch a few goldies? Also how to rig the balloon rig or can I simply use a small float to suspend the yabbie in the water column?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, a bubble float will hold them and then send it across the weedbeds. It's more a bank technique though.

The float will go mental when there's a fish around because the yabby will start freaking out. Wait for the float to go completely under for about 3 seconds before you strike.


----------



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome Koich thanks heaps.

as I live in the south, Gordon pond is very close to me....would that hold the yabbies? And what is a DIY method of catching them and at what time????


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I think the carp in Gordon pond would have snaffled all the yasbbies. They are huge in there.


----------



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Bugger  suppose they would be good fun on light gear....only upside of carp. Everyone has their different method of catching them too


----------

